# Sexing A Gold Severum?



## Speed6 Guy (Jun 4, 2007)

What sex is this severum?










This is an old pic will get a better one tonight. The fish is now around 7 inches long and much more colorful.

Thanks
Nate


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

I think Severums are pretty difficult to sex unless you vent them.


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

look for the red squiggles on the face. that one looks young, but from the pic you have i say female. no noticable marks on the face.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I see quite a few red marks on the face...

but it is not a 100% accurate method either.


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

im gonna say female based on the pic, get a better pic of the face.

golds and "super reds" can be hard to sex. golds especially if they are the faint color. my gold was very easy to sex and was able to at about 2.5" and my female rotkeil at the same size.


----------



## Speed6 Guy (Jun 4, 2007)

here are some pics I just took.








\


----------



## Speed6 Guy (Jun 4, 2007)

here is a shot of both my severums. They don't fight and are ok with each other most of the time.


----------



## Krystle1506 (Oct 25, 2012)

male i see markings between the mouth and eyes.... at least thats how you sex the green severum. im looking for a female golden now!
in your pic with the tail and then the other fish face the face on that one looks like a female


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

To confuse you even more, both look female to me. Pretty fish

...Bill


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

i think the larger of the two is a male. not 100% sure but in the last pic it looks as if his spawning tupe is out and very pointy


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Hard to tell but I would say the first two pics are of a female, the last of a male. A full side and a close up of the face will help.

Both are nice looking fish.


----------

